# Post your StyleBench speeds



## SchumannFrequency (Dec 17, 2022)

You can take the test on this page: https://perftest.netlify.app/stylebench/
I myself score an average result of 49 and the highest score I was able to get was 49.7





In itself this is not a particularly high result, but considering my hardware it is certainly decent. I use the following hardware:
*Intel i3-3240 *_@ 3.392GHz + 4GB RAM @1600MHZ *single channel *+ NVIDIA GTX 650 1GB + EVO 850 500GB_

As operating system I use FreeBSD 12.3 and my browser is Firefox 108.0 (64-bit).
I am interested in what you get in this CSS benchmark and please also mention the hardware, the operating system and the version of your browser.


----------



## igralec84 (Dec 17, 2022)

Ryzen 7950X @ 5.5ghz (PBO +100, CO -12)
2x16 GB DDR5 5600 CL40 @ 6000 CL30
RTX 4090
1TB WD black pcie4
Win 11, FF 108.0





Chrome got 64 and Edge got 66.


----------



## SchumannFrequency (Dec 18, 2022)

It is a test on the same hardware:
*Intel i3-3240 *_@ 3.392GHz + 4GB RAM @1600MHZ *single channel *+ NVIDIA GTX 650 1GB + EVO 850 500GB_
The CPU is an old dual-core, not a quad-core.
Clear Linux is apparently one version behind Firefox compared to FreeBSD 12.3, so this is _version 107_ of Firefox.

This Linux distro is not always faster than FreeBSD in StyleBench in every run. It has fluctuations in the results and it can beat FreeBSD, but not in every test run of StyleBench.

I had also tested AlmaLinux because by some benchmarks I had seen it should be almost as fast as Clear Linux.
This is not the case in reality. AlmaLinux is significantly slower than FreeBSD and Clear Linux in both StyleBench and Speedometer in Firefox.

I tried the benchmark a few more times and this is the highest result I've been able to get on Clear Linux:



This CPU is currently only 24 degrees warm in idle.
I suspect I could give the CPU an overclock and then I should get around 67 in StyleBench.


----------



## The King (Dec 18, 2022)

Looks like what browser you use can make a big difference. 5800X stock Windows 10. 21H2

Firefox 108.1 (People who use Firefox do have better style )




Edge Version 108.0.1462.46


----------



## SchumannFrequency (Dec 18, 2022)

The King said:


> Looks like what browser you use can make a big difference. 5800X stock Windows 10. 21H2



That's true, my general observation is that Chromium-based browsers are faster in benchmarks testing pure JavaScript. (Speedometer, JetStream 2, ARES-6, etc) 

Firefox is faster in the following benchmarks: 
_CSS_: https://perftest.netlify.app/stylebench/
_HTML 5_: https://testdrive-archive.azurewebsites.net/Performance/Chalkboard/Default.html
_HTML5 + JS_: https://www.kevs3d.co.uk/dev/canvasmark/
_HTML5, JavaScript, WebAssembly_: https://www.principledtechnologies.com/benchmarkxprt/webxprt/

WASM performance is also an area where Firefox is currently faster than Chromium (in some areas).


----------



## Imouto (Dec 18, 2022)

i7 4790K stock
Manjaro default governor
Firefox 108.0

Score: 94.1 +-3.2


----------



## SchumannFrequency (Dec 18, 2022)

I have reopened Firefox on Clear Linux and it says it is up to date. (version 108.0.1) I think this explains the large fluctuations I saw during my previous benchmarks on Clear Linux. The system was probably updating during the first benchmarks I did. This probably used up some of the CPU which caused me to score lower. Now when I run the benchmarks again the results are much more consistent, averaging around 57 (on Clear Linux). Clear Linux is then the fastest in this benchmark. FreeBSD sits between Clear Linux and AlmaLinux. And AlmaLinux is the slowest.


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## lightning70 (Jan 3, 2023)

What exactly does this test measure?


----------



## QuietBob (Jan 3, 2023)

lightning70 said:


> What exactly does this test measure?






This is my hip-o-meter:



Waterfox G5.1.1 (based on Firefox 102) with the system in my profile.


----------



## SchumannFrequency (Monday at 4:35 PM)

My youngest sister has an iPhone 13 and I benchmarked it yesterday and it scores 50.9 in this StyleBench test.
In FreeBSD 13.1 and Firefox I now score around 51 so that is quite remarkable. 

It's nice to know that I score about the same average in StyleBench as an iPhone 13. My desktop is ultimately a cheap i3 dual core from more than 10 years ago. You sometimes think that the iPhone 13 is going to be lightning fast for its price and release date, but in desktop terms it is rather slow. In JavaScript it scores well, especially in Speedometer and ARES 6 it scores well. In JetStream 2.0 it doesn't score particularly high, and this is a more comprehensive test. In HTML5, the iPhone was noticeably slower in the Chalkboard test compared to my old desktop. I got 7.64 seconds and the iPhone 13 got 10.9 seconds which is a lot slower in this HTML 5 test.

In RoboHornet Pro, the iPhone 13 scores similarly when I use Clear Linux and Firefox on this old and cheap hardware.

I can say that an iPhone 13 offers no special web browser performance compared to very old desktop systems with FreeBSD or Clear Linux installed.

The thing to keep in mind with browser benchmarks is that a server does a lot of the work. This may also explain why a new iPhone 13 doesn't feel noticeably faster than 11 years old desktop systems with a quad core.

How much time do we waste waiting for websites to load?








						How much time do we waste waiting for websites to load?
					

A few weeks ago, I came across a blog post claiming that websites today are no faster than they were more than 10 years ago. My first reaction was disbelief. After all, home and mobile broadband today are significantly faster than 10 years ago. With home broadband reaching 70 Mbps




					www.datafantic.com
				




_The median time for the onLoad event to be called has only dipped below 6 seconds three times in the data. Since 2019, the value has been stagnant. _

The Internet Is Faster, but Websites Are Slower








						Edgio Blog - The Internet Is Faster, but Websites Are Slower
					

Even with 5g internet speeds, page loads on mobile have increased. Optimizing for milliseconds can make eCommerce sites millions. Here’s how and why.




					edg.io
				




_The ugly truth is that, according to their data, mobile page load times have more than doubled in this time. Of course, websites have become more complex over the years, but so has the technology that speeds them up. _

I think if we take a realistic look at how fast web pages load on my PC and compare it to the most powerful hardware and fastest internet connections possible, there might not be much of a noticeable difference.


----------

